# She is home ... :)



## Leeana (Jul 14, 2008)

Back in May i visited Ernie Lamdins farm to look at a few show fillys, he had plenty of nice fillys for the picking




. I really liked this filly and have been waiting for her to grow up and be weaned to come home, this weekend i picked her up and she is finially home



. She is going to be my over show filly next year and the years following and later a great broodmare



.

*STS Steel'N The Spotlight* aka- Ally





She is sired by Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel 33" AMHR/ASPC son of Michigans Man Of Steel. She is on track to mature around 37", i at first thought she was going to be silver bay but she clipped out Silver Dapple (sorry no clipped pics, just a rough clip to keep her cool). I really like her. Long high set necked, short backed, big hip, short face, big eyes, straight legs and pretty shoulder.






A photo i took of her at Ernie's back in May


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2008)

You already know I love her, Leeana! She's so pretty!!!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a side note, silver bays can clip out to look silver dapple but grow back silver bay.


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 14, 2008)

Leeana, She is Beautiful!!!

Congrats

Do you have clipped pictures?

She sure did look like a silver bay. no matter.... She is gorgeous

what ever color she is!

~Sandy


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 14, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 14, 2008)

She is gorgeous!! I am sure she is going to give you many wins in the future. Congrats!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 14, 2008)

There is that pretty little girl.



Can't wait to see her fully clipped Leeana!


----------



## maplegum (Jul 14, 2008)

She doesn't even look like the same filly! She just gets better!


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful girl, she should do you proud. I also have a silver bay gelding that clipped out silver dapple at first. Just takes time and several clippings to keep the color. Good luck with her.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 14, 2008)

She looks familiar.....


----------



## Leeana (Jul 14, 2008)

> barnbum Posted Today, 07:35 PM She looks familiar.....


She does ?


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats Leeana she's a cutie!





Edited to add: I think Barnbum is referring to her Rosie, they're look a likes!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 15, 2008)

Aww congrats Leeana she is beautiful!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty filly Leeana. Looks very pretty and refined now and the type that will stay pretty and refined as a grown up.



Good luck with her.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 15, 2008)

Congratulations!! I saw her a month or so ago in person, and think she's a cutie! Good luck in the show ring!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd love to see clipped pics of this one--she looks awesome! And I'll throw my vote in on her being a silver bay too--every silver bay foal I've had has clipped silver the first time around. Congratulations!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats! What a sweet face.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 15, 2008)

> Pretty filly Leeana. Looks very pretty and refined now and the type that will stay pretty and refined as a grown up. Good luck with her.


I think so to, im really really happy with her. My goal for this weekend is to get transfer photos done for everyone, i have so much paperwork to send in so i will be clipping a few over this week. I need to get photos on three mares, filly, and i want to get photos of Narko this weekend too as i will have to bring him from Temp to Perm this winter and do not really want fuzzy photos of him on the papers so doing him too.


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2008)

Leeana --

You sound like me with the registry work / photos... I hate it! I need to pull hair from 3 horses to go with the kits I got last winter, take pics of DunIT to bring him perm, pics of 3 foals to register, pics of two mares to transfer... and with both AMHA/AMHR for the mares/foals pictures. Fun fun fun!!!

Oh well, at least your and my subjects are nice to look at and photograph











Jill


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats on your little filly. She is a doll... I have paperwork to do also,foal registrations and my gelding needs brought perm in AMHR... Fun fun fun....enjoy..


----------



## Leeana (Jul 16, 2008)

I really do not mind doing paperwork, transfer photos ext, i actually half way enjoy it




. I just love this filly, even as a weanling, she has the greatest temperment that you can imagine, probably the best temperment here actually. Always looking for a nose kiss and bootie scratch



.


----------



## Devon (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh Leeana shes gorgeous! LOVE her!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2008)

Leeana said:


> I really do not mind doing paperwork, transfer photos ext, i actually half way enjoy it


I *must* invite you for a vist





_(and don't forget to bring your pen)_


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh nice!!! And a Man of Steel granddaughter.... oh yeah!! Looks like you got a driving mare there! What a shoulder and rear! Love her!

Oh, and maybe when you are done 'visiting' at Jill's, you could swing by here!!


----------



## Getitia (Jul 19, 2008)

She is lovely Leeana









Her Granddam is one of my favorite mares and was also one of Lois Mylers favorite mares as well.

Congrats and can wait to see her next year.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 19, 2008)

Aww she's got a good soul! Pretty lady!


----------



## twister (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations Leanna, she is beautiful, can't wait to see clipped pics. I know you will do awesome in the show ring with her





Yvonne


----------



## Leeana (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks ladies, i love the little girl, i really cannot wait to see her next year as a yearling and get her clipped out and conditioned, she has a great mind and body on her.

I should have some nice clipped photos at the end of August or after Nationals ...


----------

